# Photos of DIY CO2



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Set up this system a few weeks ago because im cheap. It runs 2 64oz bottles into a bubble counter/gas seperator then into the intake of a AC200. I switch one of the bottles out every week so the bottles each run a 2 week cycle. This keeps the co2 from fluxuating too badly. I dont need too much because im running pretty low tech. 110watts over the 55. Running smoothly I get a burst into the filter ever 3-5 seconds or so. The elodea since then has doubled in size and has hit the top of the water. The giant val is taking off too. Other than that just a bunch of slow growing crypts. The ciliata crypt grows painfully slow it seems like. The only other thing I need is a check valve. Just havent been to a LFS in a while. Anyway, happy DIY.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Looks great!
Whats the deal with the bubble counter/gas separater?
What does it do? Is that just water in there?


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Sheppard said:


> Looks great!
> Whats the deal with the bubble counter/gas separater?
> What does it do? Is that just water in there?


Thanks man. The bubble counter just lets me keep track of how many bubbles per second the system is putting out. More importantly it seperates any solids that may build up in your silicone lines. Anything that manages to creep up the first part of the tubbing just gets dumped into the water in the second chamber. You dont want any yeast and suger getting into your tank either. Yea, just water.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

Almost an exact replica of my old system, nice setup


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Looks great. That calvus is awsome. My boss breeds them, they are show quality A+ Premo, I've been thinking about getting some. BTW, you have PM!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ya, that is how you do a DIY. Good job, I bet it works pretty good for a DIY.
BTW, how many bubbles/sec are you getting with that thing


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> ya, that is how you do a DIY. Good job, I bet it works pretty good for a DIY.
> BTW, how many bubbles/sec are you getting with that thing


Thanks guys. Pretty constant around the 5 sec mark. I would definately reccomend this 2 bottle system at staggered restart times. Just take something to pinch the tube off with like those medical tongs and unscrew the bottle to dump/fill.

That calvus is my prized fish tibs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

Is he in with Exodons?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

nice pics! what equipment u got?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

Edit- Double post


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> nice pics! what equipment u got?


cannon D-60. Used a 100mm macro lense. Really quick and dirty shots though. Cant be bothered setting up slaves all the time. Actually the middle pic is taken with a 70mm.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

Arent Calvus's from Lake Tang? And need different water to be happy and healthy?

Regardless, its a beautiful fish


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Arent Calvus's from Lake Tang? And need different water to be happy and healthy?
> 
> Regardless, its a beautiful fish


My pH stays around 8. Happy for everyone. The longer I own fish the more and more I find that pH is not the big deal everyone says it is. Oh, and yea the calvus is a tanganikan fish. Some of the most successful tang breeders and importers I have seen actually keep their tanks below 7. A big jump from mid 8's. I dunno, lots of varied opinions on this. I can only speak from experience. The most healthy Monocirrhus polyacanthus I have ever kept was in a pH of 8.5 & very hard water. A far cry from a kH next to nothing and 6.5 like their natural habitats consist of. Freshwater fish are amazingly adapt creatures I suppose. Healthy tank=healthy fish.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

Thats good, I was just curious, usually plants wont thrive with water that alkaline but it looks like youve given them a damn good shot to beat the odds!


----------

